# How to make a horsehair bracelet??



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Subscribing! I bought one a while back and love it, but I'd like to make some with my own horses' hair.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Braided or hitched? (Looks like it's woven) I do some hitching, just for myself. I learned from a book. I can get the title when I get in from the barn if you'd like. 

The reason true hitched stuff is so expensive is because it can't be machine reproduced and it is extremely time consuming. It takes me 4-6 hours to make a tassel or shoo-fly. I've seen some headstalls & rein sets for $15k! I wanted reins, so I'm teaching myself as I would never, even if I had it, spend that kind of cash on something just because it's pretty lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

How to Make Horse Hair Jewelry and Accessories | eHow.com

horsehair bracelet: tutorial tidytipsy.photography

EquestrianHow2 Blog Archive How to make a horse hair bracelet


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> How to Make Horse Hair Jewelry and Accessories | eHow.com
> 
> horsehair bracelet: tutorial tidytipsy.photography
> 
> EquestrianHow2 Blog Archive How to make a horse hair bracelet


 
OOH thanks!!  Who knows MIE, I just may start my own horse forum bracelet making business to rival your browbands!  mwaaahahahaha!!


----------

